# Improved switch design, great dust collection



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I have the same sander for probably two years, It works great. 
I use mine with my modified Rigid shop vac and Dust Deputy and it works great.

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/32432

The vac suction help keep the sanding disc cleaner and longer and, more important, my lungs dust free.


----------



## Albert (Jul 28, 2008)

Mine works well also, I find the recessed switch kind of difficult to use, also the noise level is higher than with my other sanders but overall it works well and catches the dust very well.


----------



## cutworm (Oct 2, 2010)

I like mine. When I hook it up to my shop vac there is nearly no dust. Mine has the recessed switch. No big deal to me. Ridgid makes great tools but they have problems with switch location. The switches on my router, sander and jig saw all take a little effort to operate but they all work really well. Thanks for the great review.


----------



## pauljp (Jan 10, 2011)

I love this sander, it is my favorite in my shop and is always sitting on my workbench plugged in ready to go.
I bought it last June 2011 and sent in the paperwork for the LSA (Lifetime Service Agreement).
Last week I was working on my quilt rack shelf.
When I took the sander and touched the wood, it burned it (the wood).
I have 220 grit paper on it, and the disk was spinning so fast, that it would burn the wood when you touched it.
It just suddenly happened without warning.
I googled it and it said the brakes are gone.
I looked up the nearest Ridgid Service Center and brought it to them.
A couple of days later, I got a call that my sander was ready to pick up.
The disk is much stiffer now and works like new.
It didn't cost me a penny and I was told that brakes wear out as does anything else.
I'm a bit disappointed that it didn't last a year and I only make small wood projects.
However, at least with the LSA I don't have to worry about it as it will be repaired fast and free.
It still remains my favorite tool in my shop.


----------



## RUINTUIT (Jan 2, 2009)

I have two of them, and am quite pleased with their performance. Haven't owned any others, so can't comment on preference, but these do a fantastic job and noise level if fine, and the finish they leave with 400 is awesome.


----------



## SATXmarine1 (Mar 19, 2008)

I could not say enough about this work horse. I agree with the 5 star rating.


----------



## nwbusa (Feb 21, 2012)

So, nearly nine years later, I am back with a review update… heh.

A year ago, the sander quit working altogether (bad power switch) so I hopped on the Ridgid LSA site, found the nearest authorized repair center, and dropped it off to be fixed. That was in November, 2019.

To make a long story short, today, December 1, 2020, I finally received a new replacement tool from Ridgid. This is after the original tool sat with two different shops for six months, waiting for parts that seemed to be on perpetual back-order. And after the second shop finally repaired it, they shipped it back to the wrong address (i.e. to someone other than me). Throughout all of this, there was NEVER any communication initiated by either of the repair shops, or by Ridgid. And in fact, if I hadn't relentlessly pursued a remedy, I'm quite certain that I would have never received a repaired or a replacement tool.

So, yeah… the tool itself is good, it lasted almost 8 years. The Ridgid LSA… not so good. Of course, since I couldn't go a year without a ROS, I bought another tool (not a Ridgid…). Anyway, I'm leaving the tool review at five stars, but I'd rate the Ridgid LSA at one star.


----------

